# Study: Most Children Strongly Oppose Healthcare



## AJ Hidell (Mar 3, 2009)

Shocking study reveals the truth.

Most Children Strongly Opposed to Healthcare


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my god, that was hilarious!


----------



## firecoins (Mar 12, 2009)

this is my favorite.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 12, 2009)

If I wasn't in the medical field, I'd be writing for The Onion. Best paper ever.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 12, 2009)

*Ambulance told to shut up*

http://www.theonion.com/content/radio_news/ambulance_told_to_shut_up


----------



## Medresponse44 (Mar 15, 2009)

That was great


----------



## Wee-EMT (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol those are great!!


----------

